# neutered male



## duckbanded (Oct 26, 2006)

Anyone have any experience hunting a fixed lab, male or female? My year old male is simply too rambunctious to handle. I'm afraid he may hurt someone when trying to play. 100+ lbs. Never tries to bite, just puts his weight on you, trying to get attention!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

He'll hunt fine "fixed", but that won't "fix" your problem. Obedience training will, you have dominance issues.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Right on Wirenut.


----------

